# tg9, MDT12, short n sweet.



## lightspeed (Feb 8, 2006)

I have had my system in and running for a long time now. Illusion ND10, Dayton rs180's in the doors, HiVi B3n and Dayton ND20's up on the dash.

I had all of this working very well together, sounded great, but struggled with center image and some peaks in the mids and high mids at times. Also, troubles at times with being able to locate drivers rather easily. I figured that if I could get it that good with those drivers, that maybe it was time to try something else up top and see what it did. My total upper front stage cost so far was only $40, so c'mon. So after MUCH research and deliberation, I narrowed to Peerless/Vifa tg9's and the Seas Neo alum. Well, after a last second change i went with the Morel MDT12.

I run the mids from around 250 all the way up, and use the tweeters around 4k up firing basically towards the dome. I just threw these in last night and played them for awhile, and did some more tweaking today and have to say that I have definitely moved up a level. The tg9's are more effortless, airy, and authoritative than the B3N. I was afraid they might be too cold or crisp, but they are exactly what I was after, more of a dry, airy slightly woody tone. The Morels are a treat as well, i cannot locate them at all, they add just the perfect sparkle, not crispy at all, maybe a TAD restrained but I am sure some level matching could fix that (or proper install).

But the big news is that ALL of my drivers now sound completely harmonious. The blend so well, and have similar characters. I would have to say that if anything, the rs180 is now the weakest of the bunch. Not a bad problem to have. The image has centered not dead on, but so dramatically, that the in phase/out of phase track on the IASCA disc is shocking, and vocals are very present but natural. Clair Marlo is prettier than ever.

Hope this helps someone who is desperately searching through threads trying to find the perfect drivers. These all fit nicely together, and get my recommendation so much that I no longer feel like i may try something else out at a later date. I'll start a new install thread at some point, just to shoot a few pics and show whats going on in the back of my truck.


----------



## darkist240sx (Aug 8, 2007)

good review


----------

